# Pedals



## vincev (Sep 1, 2016)

How about some mens Torrimgton 10's ??


----------



## Boris (Sep 1, 2016)

Do you take paypal?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 1, 2016)

..oh brother.... can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## vincev (Sep 1, 2016)

I am taking the high road and not going to call Dave a pinhead,nincompoop,a..hole,d,,,ckhead ,etc even though he fits any of those names.


----------



## Boris (Sep 1, 2016)

vincev said:


> I am taking the high road and not going to call Dave a pinhead,nincompoop,a..hole,d,,,ckhead ,etc even though he fits any of those names.




Why would a saint even need pedals in the first place?


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 2, 2016)

I'd peddle you some petals but have not the pedals you seek....


----------



## vincev (Sep 3, 2016)

SOMEONE ??


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 3, 2016)

I think Dave may have a set. Make sure to send payment via PayPal.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 3, 2016)

Here's some "rare" Torrington 10's.  Only 30 sold and more than 10 available. Better hurry!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORRINGTON-...831228?hash=item233b11177c:g:e-kAAOSwubRXI6MJ


----------



## Boris (Sep 3, 2016)

vincev said:


> SOMEONE ??




Your delivery is all wrong. You forgot to say PLEASE.


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (Sep 4, 2016)

Looking for used Torrington eights Torrington tens or women's Torrington's four or six


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2016)

Heart-like-a-lion said:


> Looking for used Torrington eights Torrington tens or women's Torrington's four or six



My post doesn't make sense now the above post has been deleted


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 4, 2016)

Why don't you write a 1000-word essay explaining why you deserve to own a pair of Torrington 10 pedals and maybe I'll consider selling you one of my sets.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 4, 2016)

Heart-like-a-lion said:


> Looking for used Torrington eights Torrington tens or women's Torrington's four or six



Wow somebody's actually looking for ladies pedals? How many do you need?


----------



## vincev (Sep 4, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Why don't you write a 1000-word essay explaining why you deserve to own a pair of Torrington 10 pedals and maybe I'll consider selling you one of my sets.




I know bikewhorder is a generous person who wants to sell me mens Torrington pedals for a reasonable price.He is a kind,caring person that is respected and admired on the Cabe.He is always willing to sell nice pedals at cheap prices to fellow Cabers.Is this close enough to 1000 words??


----------



## Boris (Sep 4, 2016)

946 to go.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 4, 2016)

vincev said:


> I know bikewhorder is a generous person who wants to sell me mens Torrington pedals for a reasonable price.He is a kind,caring person that is respected and admired on the Cabe.He is always willing to sell nice pedals at cheap prices to fellow Cabers.Is this close enough to 1000 words??



No sorry that was only good enough for this mismatched set of ladies post war pedals.


----------



## Boris (Sep 4, 2016)

Set??? For 54 words, they should be either both left or both right!


----------



## Boris (Sep 4, 2016)

See the August 1941 issue of Popular Mechanics. There's plans for building your own Torrington 10's from scratch.


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (Sep 4, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> No sorry that was only good enough for this mismatched set of ladies post war pedals.
> 
> View attachment 356662



 You guys are classic


----------



## vincev (Sep 6, 2016)

Trying again !!


----------



## Boris (Sep 6, 2016)

One more exclamation point should do the trick.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 6, 2016)

vincev said:


> Trying again !!



You're still 998 words short. Its like you're not even trying.


----------



## Boris (Sep 6, 2016)

I know you were completely satisfied when you put lipstick on that pig Vince, but Torrington 10's on a Cheetos bike?


----------



## vincev (Sep 6, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I know you were completely satisfied when you put lipstick on that pig Vince, but Torrington 10's on a Cheetos bike?



Adds to the rarity and desirability.


----------

